# New head of the FRA



## boxcarsyix (Jan 11, 2015)

Just read on Reuters

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/11/us-usa-dot-railways-idUSKBN0KK0UB20150111

"(Reuters) - Sarah Feinberg, the U.S. secretary of transportation's chief of staff, will lead the nation's railroad regulator as the department works to finalize oil train safety rules, according to an agency email sent on Sunday.

A former White House official and tech industry executive, Feinberg will serve as acting head of the Federal Railroad Administration, which regulates freight and passenger service on the national network."

Is it usual to appoint people with seemingly no railroad experience to the FRA?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 11, 2015)

In politics, friends and political hacks, but especially those that give mo ney are regularly given jobs they aren't qualified for!

Now a days you also have diversity considerations ( aka Political Correctness which is a Quota by any other name!)to consider when making appointments!


----------



## Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Somewhere JJ McCullough did an amusing cartoon about that sort of qualification.


----------



## afigg (Jan 12, 2015)

It should be noted that Ms. Feinberg has been appointed as the *acting* head of the FRA to fill in for Joe Szabo. Since she is Secretary Foxx's Chief of Staff, this may be a temporary move while Foxx and the Administration look for a permanent replacement. However, given how long selecting and getting a replacement confirmed by the Senate can take, she could be acting head of the FRA for a year or more. Since Foxx is appointing an acting head as a temporary fill-in which does not need Senate confirmation, he could have appointed someone with railroad experience and background for the position who lives in the DC area and is willing to hold the job for 6 months or a year.


----------

